# Tail Kinks...what causes them?



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Out of my wonderful blue and silver litter I got two babies with tail kinks. I did not notice until later...so now I wonder about kinks. 
Are they caused by only genetic problems?
Or could it be being pressed in too tight at some time, either before birth or after getting hurt. (A vet told me once that where dog tail kinks can come from) 
Both have a kink about an inch or so from the base. 








Here is one of the babies.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know much about them, but my understanding is that they can be caused by all of the above. Genetics, Injury, placement in the womb...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Bridgette Rena said:


> I don't know much about them, but my understanding is that they can be caused by all of the above. Genetics, Injury, placement in the womb...


That is correct.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm gonna take a gander that if they are placed in the same spot, it's got a better chance of it being genetic?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Two mice in the same litter with the same kink? Yeah, you've got a really good chance that's genetic.


----------

